# Löschglied für Gleichstrombremse



## Solaris (19 November 2009)

Hallo,

da ich beim Hersteller der Gleichstrombremse keine eindeutige Aussage bekommen konnte wollte ich hier mal nachfragen:

Wir haben eine Gleichstrombremse 24V= / 29W, die Spule soll von einem Relais angesteuert werden, kann ich zur Funkenlöschung ein Funkenlöschglied für eine Schützspule verwenden oder brutzelt mir das weg? Das vom Hersteller angebotene Löschglied läßt immerhin noch eine Restspannung von 70V übrig. Andererseits hat die Wicklung der Gleichstrombremse 29W, da muß dann wohl etwas mehr Leistung abgebaut werden als in einer Schützspule!?


Kann mir jemand dazu seine Erfahrung mitteilen?


Gruß Soli


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2009)

Wo liegt das Problem mit den 70V?
Löschglieder bei Bremsen haben immer auch diverse Nachteile. Je besser der Löschvorgang, desto langsamer meist die Schaltzeit. Hier ist es oft schwierig den passenden Kompromiss zu finden.
Ich würde das Löschglied des Herstellers testen und die Bremse durch einen vernünftigen Schütz schalten. Mit einem Relais wirst du so oder so kaum lange Freude haben. 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## rentier rudi (19 November 2009)

Hallo,

Am besten ist alles auf Halbleiterbasis zu machen. Dafür würde ich ein Optokopplermodul
nehmen z.B. von Murr. Die gibt es bis 10 A. Antiparallel geschaltete Diode mit rein und gut.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sockenralf (19 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich würd auch einfach eine Freilaufdiode (1N4007 oder so)reinmachen und gut ist´s.
Ggf. am Anfang mal öfter gucken, ob sie noch lebt 


MfG


----------



## Superkater (19 November 2009)

Ich würde ein Halbleiterrelais mit integrierter Freilaufdiode nehmen. Die gibt es von mehreren Herstellern. Die haben den großen Vorteil, dass die Bremsenöffnungs- und Schließzeit um mehr als 20% reduziert werden kann. 
In unserer Firma haben wir 24VDC Bremsen mit 70W im Einsatz und nehmen dort auch Halbleiterrelais. Mit normalen Relais (parallel muss man eine 1N 4007 Freilaufdiode dazuschalten) hatten wir eine Bremsenöffnungzeit von 300ms. Jetzt haben wir 250ms.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2009)

Krauser schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Halbleiterrelais mit integrierter Freilaufdiode nehmen. Die gibt es von mehreren Herstellern.


 
Kannst du mal bitte Hersteller und Typ nennen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Superkater (20 November 2009)

*Type - DELCON SLO 24CR A4*

Das ist ein finnischer Hersteller.   www.delcon.fi
Das Relais kostet im Einkauf ca. € 30 und der passende Sockel dazu ca. € 7.

Wir haben das Relais im Klimaschrank und am Rüttletisch wochenlang getestet, und es arbeite seit 3 Jahren bei 12 RBGs fehlerfrei.


----------

